# problemas con netbeans

## yealexxx

hola a todos!

he intentado instalar netbeans de la pagina http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NetBeans, sin embargo no me ha hido muy bien pues se queda trabado cuando quieres descargar un paquete.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # USE="ruby_targets_jruby -doc" emerge -av netbeans
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> ...

 

si intento descargar el paquete solo me pone lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge dev-java/jnlp-bin-1.2-r1
> 
> !!! 'dev-java/jnlp-bin-1.2-r1' is not a valid package atom.
> ...

 

¿alguien podría ayudarme?  :Smile:  se que no hace falta decir que soy nuevo.

----------

## quilosaq

 *yealexxx wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  * Please download javaws-1_2-dev.zip and place it in /usr/portage/distfiles
> 
>  * https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=7026-jaws_dev_pack-1.2-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer
> ...

 

En mi opinión lo pone bastante claro. Ve a la url que te dicen, descarga el archivo .zip y copialo en /usr/portage/distfiles. Luego ejecuta emerge otra vez.

 *yealexxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge dev-java/jnlp-bin-1.2-r1 
> 
> !!! 'dev-java/jnlp-bin-1.2-r1' is not a valid package atom. 
> ...

 

Para especificar una versión concreta de un paquete hay que anteponer el signo =.

```
emerge =dev-java/jnlp-bin-1.2-r1
```

----------

## yealexxx

muchas gracias por la ayuda XD probare con eso,

----------

## yealexxx

hola que tal si alguien tiene el paquete llamdao javaws-1_2-dev.zip que se encuentra en /usr/portage/distfiles se lo agradecería mucho si me lo pudieran enviar a la siguiente direccion atlalexxx@hotmail.com ya que al momento de hacer emerge a netbeans me piden ese paquete. Lamentablemente ya no está en la siguiente dirección

https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewProductDetail-Start?ProductRef=7026-jaws_dev_pack-1.2-oth-JPR@CDS-CDS_Developer

----------

## opotonil

Parece que desde que Sun fue comprada por Oracle han cambiado las cosas, quizas tengas mas suerte con el overlay:

http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/java/wiki/Netbeans_Maintenance

Salu2.

----- EDITADO -----

De ruso ni idea, pero por lo que entiendo puedes descargarlo desde aqui:

http://www.gentoo.ru/node/23474#comment-174208

----------

## yealexxx

Muchisímas grácias opotonil  :Smile: 

----------

## Jack Krauser

alguien me puede ayudar con ese paquete (javaws-1_2-dev.zip), tengo problemas al instalar netbeans y lo peor es que no lo encuentro, alguien lo podria facilitar???

Saludos..

----------

## T0m4S

Me uno a la peticion.

Gracias!

----------

